# Help knife and stone



## blackice (Aug 19, 2013)

hello i want to buy a knife and a stone for my best friend, he is a professional chef like me. I have a Misono UX10 and a carbonext and he likes a lot. My idea is to buy a VG10 and a stone 1000/4000. I had thought of a Gyuto 210 mm, but has a global oriental knife, so I think that a Japanese slicer 240 mm perhaps it would be better. My budget is 150 Euros, about $ 200. If I spend a little less is better )) any advice?


----------



## Benuser (Aug 20, 2013)

As you mention a budget in euros I guess you live in Europe. To avoid high shipping costs -- and perhaps custom duties -- have a look at
Japanesechefsknife.com.
A Fujiwara FKM 240 (stainless) or FKH (carbon) would be my choice. VG-10 is a great steel when properly heat treated, or particulary nasty when not. I can't suggest others than the JCK Kagayaki and the Hattori FH, but both are largely beyond your budget.
Have a basic Naniwa combination stone 1000/3000 for 35 with 
edenwebshops.de, .fr or whatever.


----------



## blackice (Aug 20, 2013)

what do you think about this http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/...d=borderless_browsehist_02_en#googtrans/ja/en ?
or this http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/newworldnet/item/misono-no721/ in the second stone will be out of budget


----------



## Benuser (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, if you're thinking about offering a UX-10, nothing wrong with that. Have a look at the shipping conditions though, and expect a bill by your national customs as well. Generally, we see them highly overpriced, but this seems very tempting.
I would add that a 240mm is much more appropriate to a pro use.


----------



## berko (Aug 21, 2013)

A good knife is worthless if you cant maintain it. Nevertheless good deal through rakuten global. Where are you located?


----------



## blackice (Aug 21, 2013)

Turin italy


----------



## blackice (Aug 21, 2013)

this knife is for my best friend. I'would buy vg10+stone...but it is difficult with this budget


----------



## Benuser (Aug 21, 2013)

I think he's much better off with a UX-10...


----------



## berko (Aug 21, 2013)

Tojiro dp through rakuten is within your budget.


----------



## blackice (Aug 21, 2013)

i don't like steel handle...what do you think about this http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...bei-240mm-hammered-damascus-wa-sujihiki.html# ?
what kind of stain is it?


----------



## blackice (Aug 26, 2013)

have you ever try this knife? http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=89160&photo=4&size=n


----------

